# Carpet plant ideas



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey all, doing a new tank 23g (36x12x12). The light is a Current USA LED+, which will provide 36-38 PAR at substrate level, depending on how think i make it. I will be using a Paintball CO2 system (1st time with Co2).

I was told HC/dwarf baby tears need 45-50 PAR or more to carpet well. 
Any ideas on what else with 36-38 PAR and CO2 will do well for a Carpet?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Glosso would be nice. Hc you have to be dedicated with the co2 and feets and everything. So ya glosso, pearlweed, regular baby tears, dwarf hairgrass, and dwarf four leaf clover should grow very fast for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Glosso would be nice. Hc you have to be dedicated with the co2 and feets and everything. So ya glosso, pearlweed, regular baby tears, dwarf hairgrass, and dwarf four leaf clover should grow very fast for you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


With a PAR of 36? hmm, thought I'd need more for some of that. 

what would you start the CO2 out at? how many bpm?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I dont do stuff by par, so if you could upload a picture with the lights full blast, that would give me a much better idea. 

As for co2, i do more of the bubble. I had glossso with my DIY yest co2 setup and had like 2 bubbles a second, then none for like 5 seconds sometimes 10 and than some more, very varied flow, but it works. I would start of maybe at a bubble a second, than up it to around 2 bubbles a second. All depends on how much plants and how much them consume.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

With my experience with CO2. With inconsistent CO2 levels I started getting black beard algae in my 10g, since it was manual set up. What I really recommend for set ups and to keep it consistent CO2 levels, get one with a solenoid build in to the regulator.

As for par, if it's 36. Your in the mid lighting range. Anything under 30 is low light. As for carpet plants with mid lighting and good substrate you shouldn't have a problem growing carpets. Any thing tankman recommended for plants sound good.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

So the new tank will be same heigh as this tank, with the same exact light, just twice as long.

Also, here is the link to the light's website: 

http://current-usa.com/aquarium-led-lights/satellite-freshwater-led-plus/


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya looks medium light, but with the co2 you will be able to grow a bunch of stuff. Some ferts would help as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

the light is kinda handling the Microswords in that tank... VERY slow growth, but it is growing and spreading.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya micro swords take a while to settle in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

